# Closest Show To Bristol ???



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

As Above need to no the closest show to Bristol...
many thanks


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

any1 please....i know its probaly mileage from me


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

since the Exeter one finished I've not seen any shows advertised for down here in the South West/Devon areas that are close to Bristol :hmm:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

There's one in Portsmouth next month:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would say rodbaston (nr birmingham) is probably about 90 minutes? Portsmouth is also not too far - maybe 2 hours? I'm in Cardiff and these are my two closest shows. We are hoping for a show in Cardiff organised by Cardiff Reptile Association in 2009 but no date has been confirmed yet.... which would only be 45 mins from Bristol but not much help for this year :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I would say rodbaston (nr birmingham) is probably about 90 minutes? Portsmouth is also not too far - maybe 2 hours? I'm in Cardiff and these are my two closest shows. We are hoping for a show in Cardiff organised by Cardiff Reptile Association in 2009 but no date has been confirmed yet.... which would only be 45 mins from Bristol but not much help for this year :lol2:


Ooooh, I hope this happens. That'll be our closest:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

andy007 said:


> Ooooh, I hope this happens. That'll be our closest:2thumb:


It should happen, we have approval from the council & have a venue, just a matter of sorting a date that doesn't clash with other shows, so fingers crossed.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

cool def be interested in attending that, as that would be the closest to me too


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Athravan said:


> It should happen, we have approval from the council & have a venue, just a matter of sorting a date that doesn't clash with other shows, so fingers crossed.


WOOHOO got my fingers crossed for this happening!!

I've gotta get off my lazy :censor: and drive to Radbaston as thats the closest one for me now this year :bash:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok thanks every1


----------



## SarahAllaway (Sep 7, 2008)

Any news on the Cardiff show?


----------

